# Benchmade Mini-Griptilian 556-SBK. where to buy?



## jayhackett03 (Nov 29, 2008)

So I think I'm finally ready to buy a good knife. I've had my heart set on a Mini-Grip 556-SBK for quite some time now, and I'm wondering where I should purchase it from? So far I've only found them on Ebay. Please lead me to some good knife vendors. 

just a pic to liven up the thread...


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.thebladeshop.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=556SBK&Search.x=0&Search.y=0

bladeshop > all

g


----------



## carrot (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't bother messing around with eBay unless you're looking for rare or discontinued stuff. IMHO not worth the hassle. 

Instead, try one of my favorite knife dealers (I've bought from them all!). I've put in dozens of orders spread across these four. Buying from them is practically hassle-free, the first two are a pleasure to deal with on the phone (I've never called the last two) and great prices all around. If you can't decide who to order from, just pick the one that is closest to you:

NewGraham.com
GPknives.com
KnifeCenter.com
KnifeWorks.com

Edit: It's hard to beat the Pharmacy. http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4940


----------



## jayhackett03 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks guys! whats the difference in a 556-SBT?


----------



## carrot (Nov 29, 2008)

Under blade coatings: http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/our_blades.asp

Of course I could be wrong as I am not much a fan of Benchmade but it seems to make sense to me.


----------



## guyg (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of serrations. I like BM and that is a Real good looking knife!! Good luck finding one.


----------



## IHA (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with carrot. I had a Minigrip (plan edge, non-coated blade), and is a great knife for EDC, small enough. Unless you are a fan of serrations or combo-blade, IMO a plain edge is the best option.


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never had a DD knife that wasn't partially serrated until this new 550 benchmade. I'm truly amazed at what this thing will cut. It's so beautiful I hate to use it so hard but it's not skipped a beat yet. It cuts just as well if not better than any serrated knife I've had. The mini grip I got my gf isn't nearly as stout, so I don't think I'd try to work it so hard without the serrations it has. I dunno, I see a few more grips and minis in my future haha

g


----------



## jayhackett03 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I'm not even sure why I want a serrated knife. I think I just like it cause it looks cool. I'll be ordering one for me and one for my brother for xmas...he'll probably think it looks cool too. I would just be buying it for the hobbyist aspect, but my brother will be using his mini-grip for hardcore backpacking, once I give it to him.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know what style I want now...


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 1, 2008)

(double post)


----------



## carrot (Dec 2, 2008)

It comes down to preference. I prefer the pointier blade myself.


----------



## FredM (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, I really prefer the profile of the blade with the hole but the thumbstud is far superior for me in opening the blade. That kinda sucks


----------



## carrot (Dec 2, 2008)

I've always felt Benchmade's thumbholes were poorly done in comparison to Spyderco's. My recent evaluation of the BM Skirmish confirms this.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 2, 2008)

Serrated edges are really good for cord, rope etc. When I was out on school camp I used my big smooth-edge linerlock to open tin cans and the like, and the serrated mini one to cut washing lines and tape. Nobody brought scissors or a can opener.


----------

